# DC Titans...



## WaylanderToo (Jul 19, 2018)

got to be honest this is looking good


----------



## Anthoney (Jul 19, 2018)

Definitely not a CW show.  It almost made me like Robin.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 20, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> Definitely not a CW show.  It almost made me like Robin.



...almost


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 19, 2019)

well just finished this one - REALLY good and well worth a watch.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 31, 2019)

Big fan of Teen Titans anyway but I loved this. Very dark. Only critisism is that I needed more Beast Boy. Also, BB turning into something other than a tiger would be good but I guess that'll come. I thought the ending was a tad anti-climatic, but the after credits Superboy thing was interesting.


----------



## ctg (Apr 10, 2019)

Mouse said:


> I thought the ending was a tad anti-climatic, but the after credits Superboy thing was interesting.



There is going to be more of it. I salute Netflix for being bold with this. It's better than Marvel stuff and far better than many DC movies.


----------



## ctg (Apr 15, 2019)

> Fans of DC Universe’s gritty TV series _*Titans*_ are in for a treat: _*Game Of Thrones*_‘ Iain Glen is set to play an older version of Bruce Wayne in a recurring role when the show returns for Season 2 this autumn.
> 
> The official character description for Bruce Wayne is as follows (via Deadline): “After decades of fighting crime as Batman, billionaire Bruce Wayne is just as driven to protect Gotham from evil as he was in his prime. Needing to reconcile his relationship with Dick Grayson, the duo hope to forge a new dynamic as Bruce tries to help his former sidekick and the Titans achieve success.”


 DC Universe’s Titans casts Iain Glen as Bruce Wayne


----------



## L.L.Lotte (May 5, 2019)

Enjoyed this one. They went netflix style and made it dark and violent... Very violent.

Currently watching through the spinoff, Doom Patrol, and while it has a completely different style to it, its also very enjoyable.


----------



## ctg (Jan 10, 2020)

It's back in the Netflix.

I know it ran earlier last year. But I didn't knew that Netflix was going to sit on it for a couple of months. In fact, I was expecting Netflix to somehow put this out in the holiday season. They waited. I waited. And now it's here in all its dark glory. If I compare Titans to Marvel's series, I like Titans more. The CW DC universe doesn't even come to bar with this series. It's well below. 

Maybe I'm saying this because CW's stuff is aimed for the whole family. There is no blood. No carnage. Nothing really that an adult viewer might expect to see. It's more like what you'd see in the old school comics. Titans, is different class. I like that it's not all about Young Adult, and seeing Dick Grayson as an adult is really refreshing. Seeing Old Bruce Wayne is even more exciting. 

In fact, seeing a lot of these young ones instead of the old geezer is so much better, because if you know the stories, you can easily make the connections to the established characters. A lot of them makes sense, and not all could have survived ageing. A lot of them are/were metahumans, and most of them aren't Gods or Immortals. So it's only logical that we now see their kids, making their own place in the extended DC universe. 

There are a lot of characters and when you see them using powers, you know why this series is so much better than Marvel or CW stuff. It is almost as if you'd be reading modern comics from glossy paper or your own screen. There is no cheesy acting. No terrible plots, but actual living in the urban cities. 

In a way you could call Titans as Dark Urban Fantasy, because that's what it really is. A lot of activity happens in the cities, and they are not all pretty. Instead you'll see dark alleys, places where you wouldn't want to wander around. It is gritty and there is no sparing on the curses either. 

I warmly recommend this series to the Preacher, action lovers, and, to people who wants to see real superhero stuff taken to the level of Moore's Watchman. I know he's going to curse me for saying that, but that's how I see it. In Titans when you die, you die and often it's not pretty. It is as it is in Moore's masterpiece. The world is a sh1t place to live, but you can make it better. It is not all doom and gloom, as if you have someone to love, you can cope and prosper.


----------



## ctg (Jan 11, 2020)

I finished the season 2 and I am amazed by the quality that far above the DC movie universe. I know a lot of people were upset about the Justice League and all the other movies that have been under performing in the box office. It's as if nothing could be the MCU, but this can, in small and silver screens. The quality they'd pulled out from this is what I wanted to see back in the nineties when I found the Spawn comics and learned there are more to it than just Marvel stuff. DC owns a lot it and in Titans they are really delivering it to the audience.

I am amazed that nobody is talking about it or the leap that DC has taken, when they started all this. I know that personally I haven't been coming forward and talking about it, because I've been suffering from the grief. These shows are my stress release. But they must be the same to other people, and if it's not, it should be. The quality is superb.

I wonder why is that these shows doesn't garner more attention or someone else to write about them?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 11, 2020)

I've only just watched the first ep of season 2 tonight, and I don't want to read any spoilers by mistake. Pleased Beast Boy finally turned into something other than a tiger, but he could've tiger'd the crap out of everyone when they were beating him up! I know he didn't want to kill them, but there could've been more of a fight. Also, the end of Trigun was a bit anti-climatic.


----------



## ctg (Jan 11, 2020)

Mouse said:


> Also, the end of Trigun was a bit anti-climatic.



It was, but it's not over. You will see. 



Mouse said:


> leased Beast Boy finally turned into something other than a tiger, but he could've tiger'd the crap out of everyone when they were beating him up! I know he didn't want to kill them, but there could've been more of a fight.



There is going to be blood and core later on. But to be honest, his nature makes him weak. The cat side is different.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 5, 2020)

ctg said:


> It was, but it's not over. You will see.



Ok, I've finished series two now. There was no more Trigun?

Anyway, I enjoyed it *but* the show seems to be experts at the anti-climax. I was looking forwards to the Beast Boy stuff they were setting up - maybe a fight between BB and Raven or, you know, anyone. All we got was Superboy knocking him out and Raven bringing him round. Urgh. Quit underusing the character! And then he seemingly gets over the murder of the innocent people in the coffee shop and (I guess) at the carnival when Dick just says it was _his _fault and not Gar's. (Dick, self-righteous douchebag btw). I _hope_ there's going to be some PTSD for Gar for all that in the next series.

Also THE SNAKE THING WAS NEVER MENTIONED! He turned into a snake. Neither he, nor Rachel, ever mention it again. Did they both forget? WTH, Titans? Stop focussing on Hank and Dawn and get to the interesting characters.

Another thing, I was all set for some sort of all-ladies showdown with Starfire, Raven, Wondergirl and Dove all in the car there, only for DICK to jump in and save the day. (Although, I'm gonna say it was Rose who saved the day, even though Jericho thanks Dick).

The CGI tiger looks terrible. There was better CGI in Farscape and that's how old now? Come on.

Saying all that, I love Titans. It just frustrates me, as a fan.


----------



## ctg (Dec 12, 2021)

If you haven't noticed the series is back in the Netflix as part of their original programming. This season is as dark or maybe slightly darker than the previous ones. In places it is approaching The Boys level of carnage without the spicy humour mixed in it. 

I personally am at episode seven and I've already seen character deaths, which is kind of shocking when you compare it to Marvel's offering. And even though they are still YA's they are definitely dealing with the mature stuff, including Connor in his boy like innocence. 

It might be hard to find material on his origins, but not long ago DC published an animation _Reign of the Superman_ and then a following one in_ Justice League Dark: Apokilips War_. In them, he is just like Jason, not knowing what's really real. But even though in them Connor committed some bad stuff, he was never like Jason.  Not an evil person. 

Jason however has always walked in the dark side and in rare occasions he's doing anything actually good. He is actually that black sawn, Bruce's mistake that in the animated world is Bruce's and Talia Al Ghul's offspring, with Mr Wayne finally owning up on his deeds. But in here, he's Jason with slightly more twisted background that matches Dick's. 

It's equally interesting to Barbara Gordon in the wheelchair as it is in the comics due to the Moore's _Killing Joke_ twist. But instead of being Oracle, she has an Ai that's called Oracle. So a slight alteration in there as well, but it doesn't diminish the impact she has on the screen for being Gotham City's Police Commissioner. Some things stay in the family, even if the status is not a family thing, but regardless we get the hint and I certainly approve the purest going slightly dark because that's what city demands. 

Gotham City has not been a good place, and most probably it will always stays as one that "breeds a special class of criminals." That just should also include the heroes, because from the viewer perspective that days of Batman level purity is long gone. So maybe the saying should go along, "Gotham City breeds a special class of people, who aren't afraid breaking bad when it's needed. Some like it more than others."

I also like that in this season we get to see Crane's balancing act between good and evil. Buwahahahahaaa


----------

